# Diet feedback



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey guys, here is my rough sketch diet plan, not a noob to weights but not an expert, trying to get my diet nailed down now though.

It's for bulking, got some naps to take with it too.

Will be training in the morning so brekky shake will be something like this :-

70g oats, 20g mornflake oats, 50g whey and a banana. Drink it for breakfast an hour before workout and is fine.

Then a meal every 2-3 hours of things like brown rice, chicken tuna, veg, potatoes, The usual culprits. 

Will be eating 3500 calories a day (is this enough) split roughly 30% protein, 40% carbs (good carbs) and 30% fat (good fats).

Will be having my brekky shake above as my pwo shake and post workout I'll be having 2scoops protein, 1 teaspoon of L glutamine and 2 a scoop of dextrose with 2 tablespoons of peanut butter mid morning then then be eating roughly 1 1/2 later.*

Here is a link to my workout

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/141823-new-routine.html#post2360584

Any feedback/tweaks appreciated


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Any advice or feedback?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Right kinds of foods in there ...

Now time to head to the steroid section for advice.


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah got a post in there, cheers, so is that enough cals for my weight etc?


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Lloyd DA said:


> Right kinds of foods in there ...
> 
> Now time to head to the steroid section for advice.


Think I'm deciding against the naps now, after reading all day, not gonna use em till I plateau on size gain.

Just gonna stick to my other supps.

Should I add some creatine into my shakes? Say a teaspoon pre and post workout shakes.

Also should I still have 3500 cals if not on naps?


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Quick question, if my bf is roughly the 18-20% mark if I change my diet to say 50%carb 30% protein 20% fats and do 20 mins cardio after working out twice a week and maybe a little low intensity cardio on rest days, this should help strip a bit of fat but still build some muscle right? From what I've read it's the calories that count, and the protein, the carbs and fat are just the fuel and can be split either way. Right?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

the fat will come off neway if ur doing weights so keep at wat u said and dont change it unless u need to!! whats ur stats ie weight height age etc...


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

jamiedilk said:


> the fat will come off neway if ur doing weights so keep at wat u said and dont change it unless u need to!! whats ur stats ie weight height age etc...


I'm 28, 6'1" about 215-220lbs but bf on the high side about 18-20% but it always has been. Never really stuck to a diet, ate too much crap in my younger years. Lol. Wanna bulk up but maybe strip a little fat alongside that. Sick of been 'podgy' haha. Maybe get down to 12-14% not seen my abs since I was 16. Haha. so would you keep the same % of fat in diet?


----------

